# follistatin 344



## whitegato777 (Nov 11, 2014)

Has anyone actually ran into legit follistatin 344? Most of it seems bunk and the ones that think they have good stuff because of the pumps I'm thinking there were really just getting igf instead of follistatin 344.


----------



## SuperLift (Nov 17, 2014)

I've heard through the grapevine that Elite Peptides will be stocking true untagged Follistatin 344.  After hearing the backing behind it I don't see how anyone will be able to come close to the quality.  A bit pricey but I cant wait to research it!  Maybe a month or so..  Ill make a thread and log when they get it in!


----------



## whitegato777 (Nov 18, 2014)

Thank for the info! hopefully someone will run a log.


----------

